# Rhinestone stickup



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Does any one have experience with Rhinestone stick up material for car decals. Good or not
L


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you mean Stick On?


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

sorry yes stick on


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, I have both Xpel and the Stick Ons material. The Stick On is much easier to use and it doesn't pucker like the Xpel as well as not having any wording or print on it at all.


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

Who sells the Stick on material. I have only seen the expel.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I use it too and love it! It's also a lot easier to weed than the xpel.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd be interested in knowing where to get the Stick On material also.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You can get it at www.rhinestonedesignz.com


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks DB for the link, I only have a small amount of Xpel left, so I guess I will try this one out.


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

Does anyone know the thickness of the film, adhesive and liner of the StickOns material? Does it hold up against the elements well? Thanks!


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Not sure of the exact thickness but I've been using the material problem free for the past month or so. I contacted Scott a couple weeks ago and this was his response: 

"Our material is made from the same material used for PPF, with the exception of the liner which was tested and chosen for rhinestone decal use. So people can feel very secure that this material will work great on car windows and car paint and endure the long-term exposure of the outdoors."


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

I have been contemplating trying this product for some time, so I think I will!

FYI:My decal with Expel has been thru a very hard winter, and looks good as new.


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

I have been contemplating trying this product for some time, so I think I will!

FYI:My decal with Expel has been thru a very hard winter, and looks good as new.


----------

